# F20 SEHA



## Nhutch40 (Jul 6, 2020)

I recently bought my first skiff, 2014 dragonfly marsh hen with a 2014 Yamaha f20 seha. I believe the motor has the original prop And I’d like to have a spare but have had no luck figuring out what size/ pitch prop I need to order because there are no markings on the prop. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

You may have to take the prop off. Sometimes the size and pitch are cast into the material on the front of the prop.


----------



## Nhutch40 (Jul 6, 2020)

flyclimber said:


> You may have to take the prop off. Sometimes the size and pitch are cast into the material on the front of the prop.


Pulled the prop and it was stamped on the front. Thank you for your help!


----------

